# Edge 2-9-2014



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Got to the edge about 8am after fighting about a 2’ cross chop most of the way. My home made lexan spray shield paid for itself and saved us from getting soaked. Started jigging and it only took 5 minutes and my girlfriend landed a 22lb AJ and I got a 12lb Almaco. Wasting no time, we started on our second objective to catch Mingos so we started dropping on just about every number I had within 5 miles. After several hours of no luck we called it a short day. We marked fish on about half the spots we tried but I guess they weren’t hungry. We only managed 1 keeper mingo, 1 porgy and a small almaco. It was our first trip of the year so it was great despite the slow bite. The water really calmed in the afternoon making the return trip nice and smooth. Look forward to the next trip. Hopefully they’re hungry next time.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work & thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Some great table fare there. Glad you could get out & thanks for the pic & report!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

post up a pic of that homemade spray shield!


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Second the request for a pic of the spray shield!


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Agree. 

Yesterday, I did the homemade shower curtain spray shield and it may be the best $9.98 that I have ever spent in all my life. It's the wind and its cold, noisy effects that are tiring. Yesterday was flat and only one cross wave in my 50-mile adventure made its way to the spray curtain. In the past, the wind effects have limited my throttle responsee. Yesterday it was full gun. The warm, calm and quiet benefit has me wanting the permanent fix.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I bought 3 sheets of lexan from ebay for about $60. I had to buy a special jig saw blade to cut it along with zip ties and automotive door edge protectors for the lexan edges. It was fairly simple to build. I drilled holes along the edges to fit the zip ties in. The reason for the zip ties is I wanted the shield to be easily removed since I don’t want it for the warm part of the year. It’s held up very well and there’s no vibration. In all I spend around $80 for tools and materials. 

These pictures were taken right after i installed it. Since then I cleaned up the zip ties and it looks much better.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish, good idea on the spray shield.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice catch! We had problems at the edge Sat boating mingo's!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Innovative! My wife duplicated two of my missing isinglass, locals wanted over a grand!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

nice report and great idea on the temp spray shield. How this is the lexan that you used, 1/4 " ?


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

It was 1/8". I also put a coat of car wax on both sides so the water beads off. Works great.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Xpac said:


> Got to the edge about 8am after fighting about a 2’ cross chop most of the way. My home made lexan spray shield paid for itself and saved us from getting soaked. Started jigging and it only took 5 minutes and my girlfriend landed a 22lb AJ and I got a 12lb Almaco. Wasting no time, we started on our second objective to catch Mingos so we started dropping on just about every number I had within 5 miles. After several hours of no luck we called it a short day. We marked fish on about half the spots we tried but I guess they weren’t hungry. We only managed 1 keeper mingo, 1 porgy and a small almaco. It was our first trip of the year so it was great despite the slow bite. The water really calmed in the afternoon making the return trip nice and smooth. Look forward to the next trip. Hopefully they’re hungry next time.


You should have dropped that mingo right where it came from with a bigger hook in its mouth


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

We did that with ruby reds several times on structure from 180' to 275'. They never got touched. It was a strange day for us. At least the AJs didn't mind eating jigs.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

PJIII said:


> Nice catch! We had problems at the edge Sat boating mingo's!


Where are the Mingos. Last winter they were thick at the edge. (Mingos)


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep I always have a line on the bottom in search of big bait. Rubes and small mingo are a killer bait for big fish. 
I will do it in two weeks . Hopefully the water will act right.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I like how you can see the curve in the top fin on the almaco compared to the greater amberjack. 
A good comparison side by side of the two fish


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

you can also tell them apart by looking at the head/mouth. the AJ is more bullet shaped and the almaco has more of a flat bottom look.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Instead of zip ties, you could try these adhesive snaps. Then you can snap the screens in place or snap off. Snap on, snap off. I have thought about this as i prefer having the rigid plexiglass or lexan instead of the plastic/canvas. 

http://rnr-marine.com/Purchase.php?product=SNAD-M-40-FLEX-20


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Scardog7 said:


> Instead of zip ties, you could try these adhesive snaps. Then you can snap the screens in place or snap off. Snap on, snap off. I have thought about this as i prefer having the rigid plexiglass or lexan instead of the plastic/canvas.
> 
> http://rnr-marine.com/Purchase.php?product=SNAD-M-40-FLEX-20


 
thanks for the info. those are nice.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

better pics in the sunlight. it's been a great addition. so far it's kept us warm and dry.


----------

